# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Χήνες-πρώτη γέννα

## captain

Καλησπέρα. Πρίν λίγες μέρες οι χήνες που ειχα αγοράσει πέρυσι το Πάσχα, άρχησαν να γεννούν αφού πρώτα έφτιαξαν φωλιά.Απ' ότι διάβασα δεν γεννάνε πολλά αυγά σε κάθε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο( :winky: .Πάραυτα δεν τους τα αφήνουμε για να δούμε την εξέλιξη.Ηθελα να ρωτήσω:*1)*Δεν είναι καλύτερα να κλωσσήσουν αρχές της Ανοιξης;,*2)*Ξεκινάνε το κλώσσημα, αφού γεννηθεί και το τελευταίο αυγό ή κάνουμε ότι και στα καναρίνια με τα πλαστικά; και *3)*Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κλωσσήσουν και αυγά κότας ή δεν είναι κορόιδα;;;  Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπον....

Θα σου πω την γνωμη μιας και στο χωριο εχουμε 10 χηνες  :Happy: 

Οι χηνες κανονικα τωρα αρχιζουν να προετιμαζονται!Δηλαδι αρχιζουν τα  αρσενικα να ειναι πιο επιθετικα!
Και το Μαρτιο ερχονται τα πρωτα αυγουλακια!

Οι χηνες σου λες πως εχουν ειδι γεννησει αυγα.......Εγω απο οτι ξερω παιρνεις τα αυγα οταν τα γενναει και τα βεζεις ολα μαζι οταν αρχισει να κλωσσαει! 

Αυγα κοτας δεν νομιζω να τα παρουν ως δικα τους γιατι τα ειναι πολυ πιο μικρα απο τα δικα τους!

----------


## captain

Ευχαριστώ Ευθύμη.Εσύ που έχεις χήνες και ξέρεις, περίπου πόσα αυγά κάνουν σε κάθε περίοδο εφόσον τους τα παίρνω ;Απο εκεί που τις είχα πάρει μου'χαν πεί 40 με 50 το χρόνο(σίγουρα!!! )...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξερω να σου πω με σιγουρια ποσα αυγα κανουνε!
Ειναι αναλογος......


Συνηθος κανουν απο 5 μεχρι και 7-8 αυγα....  :Happy: 

Σε μας τουλαχιστον τοσα γεννησαν!

Αν και μονο τα 2 εσκαασαν απο τα αυγα επειδι την τελευτεα μερα'' της επωασης των αυγων, οι χηνες τα σκορπισαν εξω απο τις φωλιες!
Αυτο εγινε μιας και δεν ειχα προϊγουμενη πειρα!  :Happy:

----------


## souricat

Οι χήνες  σου  που έχουν αρχίσει να γεννάνε σχετικά νώρις συμβαίνει γιατί είναι νεαρά πουλία.Η διαδικασία που ακολουθούν ειναι να γεννάνε ανα 2 ή 3 ημέρες απο ένα αυγό και να ξεκινήσουν το κλώσσημα αφού γεννηθεί το τελευταίο.Λογικά θα έχουν άλλη μια αναπαραγωγική περίοδο αρχές καλοκαιριού.Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να αφήνεις να υπάρχουν στη φωλιά 1-2 αυγα και να πέρνεις τα φρέσκα που γεννάνε και αφου κάτσει στη φωλιά να τις βάλεις τα πιο φρέσκα και  όχι περισσότερα από 12 αυγά .Οτι είναι γόνιμα τα αυγά εισαί σίγουρος , για να ζευγαρώσουν οι χήνες χρειάζεται να εχουν πρόσβαση σε νερό ( να πλατσουρίζουν).

----------


## adreas

Εγώ  πάντως  βάζω  και  στοίχημα  ότι  αν  τους  βάλεις  αυγά  πέρδικας  θα  τα  βγάλει.

----------


## captain

Οπότε θα περιμένω αρχές καλοκαιριού γιατί τώρα πρόσβαση σε νερό δεν  μπορούν να έχουν, πιο πιθανό σε πίστα πατινάζ !!!Τελικά δεν θα επιδιώξω να  βάλω άλλα αυγά μπερδεμένα για επώαση καθώς δεν είχα σκεφτεί οτι, αφού κάποια θα εκκολαφθούν νωρίτερα (κότα) τα υπόλοιπα θα τα παρατήσουν οι  γονείς. Εκτός αν τα έβαζα με διαφορά 10ημέρου...χμμμμ... ::  μπαααααα..

----------


## Bill

εχω κ γω χηνες,βασικα παντα ειχα,οι ντοπιες χηνες γεννανε μεχρι 10 -12 αυγα  κ αρχιζουν να τελη φλεβαρη αρχες μαρτη,εγω παιρνω το καθε αυγο μολις το κανει κ αφηνω στη θεση του ενα κοτας,οταν γενναει το προ τελευταιο αυγο καθεται στη φωλια κ δεν σηκωνεται! τοτε παιρνω ολα τις κοτας κ βαζω τα δικα της μεχρι 9 τον αριθμο,  αν ειναι μεγαλοσωμη κ λιγο παραπανω, με λιγα αυγα εχω 100% επιτυχια στην επωαση-εκκολαψη!  ολες οι χηνες δεν ειναι ιδιες,αναλογα με την ρατσα κανουνε κ διαφορετικο αριθμο αυγων,οι βελτιωμενες ρατσες κανουν περισσοτερα αυγα αλλα δεν ειναι καλοι γονεις κυριως στην επωαση. αν αφησεις τα αυγα κοτας θα τα βγαλει κανονικα,αλλα φαντασου τι θα γινει αν εκκολαφθουν τα κοτοπουλακια κ η "μαμα" τους αποφασισει να τα παει μια βολτα στο ποταμι για βουτιες!!! τουλαχιστον εμενα ετσι κανουν! :Jumping0045:

----------


## captain

Ευχαριστώ, όταν έρθει η ώρα ισως κάνω το ίδιο με τα αυγά κότας.Όλα στην ώρα τους.Εμένα, που γέννησαν νωρίτερα, μάλλον θα εχασαν την ανοιξιάτικη περίοδο ζευγαρώματος, οπότε πάμε για καλοκαίρι.Σκέφτηκα να αδειάσω τα αυγά που έκαναν μέχρι τώρα (με 2 τρυπούλες πανω-κάτω) και να τους βάζω αυτά αντί για κότας όταν αρχίσουν πάλι.

----------


## Bill

καλη η ιδεα σου με τα αυγα!  αφου σου ειπαν οτι κανουν 50 αυγα το χρονο(ειναι πολλα για χηνα) τοτε σιγουρα θα σου γεννησουν κ την ανοιξη! η γνωμη μου ειναι να την  βαλεις για κλωσσα την ανοιξη, για να αποφυγεις την ζεστη του καλοκαιριου οι χηνες δεν εκκολαπτουν καλα τα αυγα με ζεστη! ενω τον χειμωνα- νωρις την ανοιξη αν παιρνεις τα αυγα κ τα εχεις σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου μεχρι να "κατσει" η χηνα,τοτε δεν εχει προβλημα το πουλι με το κρυο,τα ζεσταινει πολυ καλα! αρκει να ειναι λιγα 9-10!    καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## captain

οκ την Ανοιξη τότε (αν γεννήσουν), θα τους κάνω την "πονηριά"...Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lenia

συγνώμη αλλά μήπως εννοείς πάπιες και όχι χήνες; 

χήνες: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χήνα

πάπιες: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πάπια

σίγουρα είναι χήνες;;; για πάπιες μοιάζουνε ....

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αυτο που εχω να πω εγω μια και εχω καποια εμπειρια και απο κοτες και απο χηνες και απο αλλα πουλια φαρμας, ειναι πως οτι αυγο και να βαλεις θα το κλωσισει κανονικα, απλα υπαρχει προβλημα μηπως σπασει τα αυγα λογο βαρους και μην πατησει τα μικρα!
Εμενα οι χηνες μεχρι 10 αυγα κανουνε!

----------


## adreas

Είναι  ποτέ  δυνατόν  μια  μάνα  να  σκοτώνει  τα  μικρά  της  λόγο  απροσεξίας; Όχι!!!!!!

----------


## Bill

κι ομως αντρεα,δυστυχως γινεται κ αρκετα συχνα μαλιστα, στα περιστερια αρκετα συχνα,ιδιως στα νεαρα ζευγαρια,το ιδιο κ στις κοτες χηνες παπιες!   αυτα ειναι "παντα" τα δικα μου συμπερασματα απο τα πτηνα που εχω ασχοληθει προσωπικα.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια!
Παντα ειχαμε θυληκες γαλοπουλες που της θελαμε για να κλωσανε μιας και δεν κλωσουσαν πολλες κοτες μας!
Βλεπαμε ποτε ηταν ετοιμη για κλωσα η γαλοπουλα και της βαζαμε 30-35 αυγα κοτας!
Παντα ομως ειμασταν σε ετοιμοτητα να τις τα παρουμε μολις βγουνε γιατι τα πατουσε!
Εχουμε χασει πολλες κλωσαριες γιατι τη μερα που θα εβγαιναν τα πουλακια τυχαιναι να μην ειμαστε εκει!
Εννοειτε οτι δεν το εκαναν επιτηδες!!!
Οπως επισεις εχουμε βαλει φασιανου σε νανουλες και ηταν ολα καλα!

----------


## adreas

Πράγματα  που  δεν  πρέπει  να  γράφονται  αλλά  έχω  βάλει  σε  γαλοπούλα    αυγά  από  πέρδικα   και  τα  έβγαλε  και  τα  μεγάλωσε  χωρίς  κανένα  πρόβλημα  νανάκι  έχει  βγάλει  γαλοπούλες  χωρίς  κανένα  πρόβλημα  περιστέρι  έχει  βγάλει  αυγά  από  νανάκι  χωρίς  κανένα  πρόβλημα  και  έχω  βάλει  σε  περιστέρι  αυγά  από  καναρίνι  χωρίς  να  σπάσει  κανένα  αλλά  δεν  βγήκε  κανένα. Το  μόνο  κοινό  σε  όλα  αυτά  που  κάνει  εντύπωση  είναι  η  φωνή  του  φόβου  που  την  ξεχωρίζουν  όλες  η  μάνες  και  τα  παιδιά  σε  οποιαδήποτε  ράτσα  και  αν  είναι,  και  όταν  βρουν  η  γαλοπούλα  ας  πούμε  ένα  σκουληκάκι  και  καλέσει  τα  περδικάκια  το  καταλαβαίνουν  αμέσως!!!!!!!  Όλες  οι  μάνες  μπορεί  να  πατήσουν  τα  μικρά  τους όπως  περπατάνε  αλλά  οι  γαλοπούλες  λόγο   βάρους  μπορεί  να πληγώσουν  το  μικρό  αλλά  δεν  το  κάνουν  και  συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## captain

> συγνώμη αλλά μήπως εννοείς πάπιες και όχι χήνες; 
> 
> χήνες: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χήνα
> 
> πάπιες: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πάπια
> 
> σίγουρα είναι χήνες;;; για πάπιες μοιάζουνε ....


Χήνες είναι.Εχω ασχοληθεί και με πάπιες στο παρελθόν αλλα τις έδωσα γιατι ήθελαν πολλά νερά και τριπλάσια καθαριότητα....Οι χήνες,παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν σταμάτησαν να γεννούν αυγά.Τις τελευταίες φορές έσκαβαν λίγο το χώμα και τα εναπόθεταν εκει....Ενα θα σας πώ!!! Π Ε Ν Τ Α Ν Ο Σ Τ Ι Μ Α....................Ομως σίγουρα δεν βλέπω την ώρα να δώ τους γονείς με τα παιδιά τους.

----------


## Bill

ειχα κ γω παπιες (mallard),κ ειχα τα ιδια προβληματα,εμενα οι δικες μου χηνες δεν αρχισαν ακομη,γεννανε 1 φορα το χρονο απο 8-10 αυγα,αν τα παρω μετα απο κανα μηνα θα γεννησουν αλλα τοσα κ τελος,

----------


## captain

Εμάς δεν έχουν σταματήσει να γεννάνε.Πρέπει να'ναι "βελτιωμένες". Ελπίζω να ξαναγεννήσουν το καλοκαίρι.Λές να μήν ξανακάνουν για κάνα χρόνο;;;Ελπίζω όχι.Βέβαια θά'ναι πιο ώριμες.

----------


## panos70

Εγω απο χηνες δεν ξερω αλλα σου ευχομαι με το καλο να γεμισεις χηνακια

----------


## Bill

μαλλον ειναι βελτιωμενες! αλλα μην ανησυχεις,οι χηνες ζουν πολλα χρονια!

----------


## captain

Χριστός Ανέστη, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!! Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει να μου πει από ποια ηλικία ζευγαρώνουν οι χήνες;;; Έχω έναν αρσενικό με τις δύο λευκές θηλυκές, ο οποίος είναι περίπου 9 μηνών. Σε μέγεθος είναι ελάχιστα πιο μικρός. Επίσης το ζευγάρωμα γίνεται μόνο στο νερό; Γιατί έχουμε μόνο μια λεκάνη και δεν χωράνε και οι δύο μαζί.

----------

